# cottage cheese?



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Even though Benny has gone from 11 pounds at 7 weeks to 20 pounds at 10 weeks the vet said he is still thin. She says this is normal for SD pups, but Benny seemed fairly disinterested in his food. (Eukanuba for large puppies ) He would always leave his food to follow me. He loves the "Canine Carry Outs" we use for our little training sessions.
Tonight I mixed some cottage cheese in with the Eukanuba and he scarfed it like he was starving! Is it ok to mix some cottage cheese in his food?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Cottage cheese is fine in moderation. You could also mix in some canned pumpkin and yogurt too if you're looking for other suggestions. Have you considered mixing in a wet food.

Also, there are plenty of better dry foods out there other than eukanuba. You may want to consider upgrading. What kind of pet stores do you have in your area? I'm sure some recommendationd can be made.


----------



## khawk (Dec 26, 2008)

Some dogs just don't like Eukanuba. Mine don't. Doesn't mean they aren't good eaters. There are a number of other foods they are happy to eat and they will chow down on them. Not all dogs like the same things. If you will go back in this topic on this forum you will see a number of other dog foods which people on this forum feed. Some of them are very expensive but not all of them are. Some brands to consider--Royal Canin, Origen, Taste of the Wild, even AvoDerm (a little cheaper, maybe) are possibilities you might consider. As for cottage cheese, it shouldn't be a problem but you might consider that if your pup eats enough of it over time it can cause constipation. Other people may recommend the BARF diet to you. It is expensive, but many people swear by it. You have options, you do not have to struggle to try to get your pup to eat a food he doesn't like. khawk


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You're dead on with the Orijen as a brand to consider, but not too sure about royal canin. Orijen is in another league than RC. Since the OP's pup is so young, Orijen's large breed puppy would be the only formula if you wanted to use that brand. Orijen is top of the line as far as kibbles go. I personally don't feed it, but i know just by looking at it's ingredients how good it is. 

As for the BARF diet, i think in the long run it's cheaper than kibble. I'm not a raw feeder so i don't know for sure, but i think i remember reading that. Maybe some raw feeders can confirm. It's definitely the healthiest and best diet for a dog if you want to put the time in.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I would recommend changing the food. A lot of the privately owned pet stores in my area have samples that they will give you for free so you can see what Benny likes. My pup wasn't a great eater, but when she was started on the 1/2 Wellness Just for Puppy kibble and 1/2 raw she started to love mealtimes. I give her cottage cheese about twice a week mixed in with her kibble and whatever else she's eating. She has done very well with it. 

Basically find something that is healthy for her, and that she enjoys. I was told about beef marrow bones (about $3 for a six-pack), and Alexa is absolutely loving them, especially frozen. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com is a very informative site that I came across months ago. It gives pros and cons of each food as well as a rating system (1-worst/ 6-best) so you can compare different brands. The general opinion seems to be stick to a food rated 4 stars or better. You may be surprised what you read! Many dog food manufacturers have a product finder on their websites so you can find the closest store to you that carries the food. You may be able to order online as well, but the shipping costs are very high. 

Good luck with Benny!


----------

